# Dear Anthony - Rochester NY 3/9/12



## Tude (Mar 9, 2012)

I saw you in the small coffee house in my neighborhood tonite, you walked in with your guitar and sat down all by yourself and didn't say a word - and your eyes kept closing and opening and closing - you were tired - and you sat by yourself.

I sat across from you with my chai tea and a small dessert. But I had money to be decadent on myself tonite - as well as being able to take my laptop to this very lovely and warm coffee shop - where the movie tonite is "The Immortals".

Asked you if you would like some coffee and you said yes, then when I asked which kind - you wanted expresso - I got you a double. Then as everyone is munching popcorn and such - I asked if you would like a bagel with cream cheese - you said yes. And thanked me each time.

I also asked you if you knew about STP and you said yes.

Anthony - I hope you're ok and everything works out. You didn't say much, but were very appreciative of food and drink. And I'm so happy to have met you. I wish I could have given you more. Good luck in your travels.

Tude


----------



## travelin (Mar 9, 2012)

this

is

AWESOME!


----------

